# Puppy Food/Treats



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm sure there will be a big variety of answers, but what kind of food and what kind of treats do you feed your puppies?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My dogs get Rayal Canin kibble and Little Cesar wet. I know, the LC is the pits, but I mix it half and half with Nature's Recipe Carved Lamb and veggies.
I also add some Nutricote and Nutracal. They seem to be doing OK. The other day, I bought Wysong, a very good food and expensive. The man in the store said if they didn't eat that and we have tried everything else, he was at a loss. They didn't eat it.

As for treats, the only thing they like is Freeze Dried Beef Liver and Flossies. They do not like any biscuits, peanut butter is a no-no (and most dogs will kill for PB), and they're not crazy about cheese, either.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I feed Ricky, who is now 7 mths., Innova puppy kibble. Once in a while, I add some canned food from "Wellness" - maybe once/mth. He also gets liver treats, some frozen beef and/or veal bones, depending on what I pick up at the groceries. I keep the bones in a freezer bag and give him one right out of the bag. He loves them! I treat/train with dried liver bits which he loves. I also have those heart-shaped biscuits - I think they're from AKC, but not sure... 

Because someone got him some Dentabone for Xmas, he's had those, but his last one was yest. so that's it.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I feed Yoda the solid gold he likes it alot and as for treats he just wont eat treats for some strange reasons I have spent a small fortion on treats and ended up giving them all to the pound.He will eat cook chicken & turkey and hotdogs as a rare treat but that is it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam gets Royal Canin "Shih Tzu" food mixed with a teaspoon of Pedigree can food. For treats I give him "Zuke's Mini Naturals" there are really tiny and great for training. But I should mention that in his last show the judge told me he was too fat.LOL So I guess I have to cut back on the treats.LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy eats Flint River Ranch kibble.This was recommended to me from a hav show/breeder to get away from "beet extract"or dyes found in some other foods,hopefully to improve his "stache" staining.He likes it.For treats,he likes chicken jerky in long sticks from Walmart.He also likes greenies and denta-bones but only once in awhile.He will do anything for cheese!Loves Loves Loves cheese!He wants to eat whatever we eat....but no....he loves yogurt too,and when my little boy spilled it,we discovered how quick he can "gobble"


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I fed Bugsy Solid Gold Wee-Bit (specially made for small breeds), but he doesn't like it any more, so I switched him to Invo Evo an all meat, no grain product, so now I feed all three of my dogs the same food. For treats I just use Charlie Bear liver treats or just his kibble....he doesn't care.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Every once in awhile I will feed Derian a small milk bone treat which he loves or soft type bacon and cheese treat. My Vet told me keep the treats to a minimum. With this breed being known for picky eaters, I wouldn't suggest feeding treats every day.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've been feeding Fromm for a while now and are quite pleased with it as are the dogs.

http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs.php

For treats, which we only use for training tricks-not regular training, the dogs will do anything for these:

http://www.yummychummies.com/html/products.html


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Cosmo eats home cooked food and Ahnold eats the same . Cosmo seemed sensitive when I got him and the vet #2 recommended home cooked and he is doing well . No more scratching or bowel upsets .. 
Cosmo was fussy .. Asta never - he would eat Wysong and did well on it . I tried not to give Asta any food that had corn in it .
Funny Asta's vet recommended Science Diet for sensitive stomach . He did not tolerate it well .. it had corn in it
Later I fed him a brand called Healthy Pet - it is supposed to be better . I say supposed to be better . Now I am not so sure . 
Cosmo & Ahnold are like Frick and Frack - amazing what introducing another dog does . No more no Thank you Mommy . They are both good eaters - no more fussiness from Cosmo . In the beginning I was throwing away so much food .. 
As to treats when Cosmo was a real little guy he loved some natural liver treats ( made by a woman in Ca ) and cheese . Jarlsberg cut in itty bitty pieces . Then he went to puppy school and the trainer got him hooked on the Natures Recipie roll . That was the only thing he would does his commands for .
Now he is off them - thank goodness . Thanks Ahnold .
None of you people mention Chewies .. Cosmo first vet recommended rawhide . I do not recommend it for young puppies and really not at all Cosmo's breeder said No .. 
.
She recommended cow hooves and pig ears I am not recommending them just saying what she said .
I tried the kong - not a big hit . He can get the treats out in a heartbeat .. 
Asta liked bully bones and they kept his teeth nice & clean . 
Just a FYI - I did feed my German Shorthair - solid gold but he ended up on home cooked as well .. He did much better on the home cooked .. I think it extended his life by at least 2 years ..


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

At what age do most people start giving their puppies treats? I haven't given our almost 3-month old puppy any treats yet (we do give him lots of praise though). I am wondering if most treats would be hard for him to chew (we soften his kibble with water because that is what his breeder recommended, but maybe that isn't necessary?).

We are feeding our puppy Purina Pro Plan Puppy Food because that was what the breeder was feeding him. At the breeder's request and based on research on the Havanese, we also give him 1/2 egg yolk/day. Is anyone else doing that?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

dscheles, I started with the treats 4 weeks ago because we started Oreo in puppy classes. He is now 16 weeks, so I would say we started with the treats at about your puppy's age. The only thing I did offer him was beef tendons to keep him entertained in his expen, when I was busy around the house, but I would always pop in to check how he was doing with it because he would get through it pretty fast and maybe within 30 mins he was down to a short length. As for the kibble I did do what the breeder suggested in terms of soaking some of his kibble and mixing it in with his dry kibble. He did not like that so I now simply add enough water to simply coat his kibble. As for the egg supplementation, my breeder did suggest to me, that I give him a 1/4 of an egg with his first meal daily. Just for this week, to humour my vet, I am not giving Oreo the egg. Oreo has been having softer stools and my vet seems to think it is the egg. If it is the egg that has been upsetting his stomach then I just may resort to adding just a little flax seed oil to his food in the mornings for his Omega fats. I would love to hear other hav owners on their take with the egg supplementation.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dscheles,

You should try Charlie Bears. They are wonderful, easy to chew, yet crunch liver treats that are only 3 calories. They are excellent for training or just when you want to treat. I live in San Francisco and these treats are readily available in all Trader Joe stores (they are also the cheapest there, about $2.50 or $2.75). Here's a link to see what they look like.

http://www.puplife.com/dogsupplies/02cbcbl.html


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Puppy Kibble: With Jasper I tried every single puppy kibble from high quality to junk---. canadae, artemis, fromm, merrick, natural balance, royal canin, evo, bil jac, beneful.... he would not eat it. 

Lo and behold, Cash comes along with his Purina puppy chicken and rice formula-- and Cash is a chow hound--- now he and Jasper eat out of the same dish- tried feeding them seperately- but neither of them would eat- so now I put a long baking dish down with their food mixed with a half of egg yolk and two bill jac liver treats and they eat together, sometimes taking turns'

Eggs: Cash's breeder told us 1/2 an egg yolk a day until he was 6 months and then 1 egg yolk a couple of times a week for life. We had been using egg to try and entice Jasper for a while- but he stopped eating eggs too. But we were using the whole egg- and this breeder said specifically the yolk-- jasper has been eating the hard boiled yokes- but not scrambled-(go figure) So I boil up a dozen eggs and store them in the shell in the fridge- I clumsilly remove the yolk as I need it- they last boiled in the fridge up to 3 weeks

the breeder said that some say that the Havanese have a problem maintaining Cholesteral levels so that is why she reccomends eggs. But it is also good for omega's- I read somewhere that Flax seed may cause itchiness- So if you do add flax WhitBmom, you may want to monitor Oreo. I know that since Jassy has been eating the Purina he is less itchy--- and it does not have flax in it- where most of the others did. 

Treats: Our Puppy class introduced us to Canz real meat treats- they come in many flavors but our boys like the venison. They are little jerky squares that can be broken up easily for tiny training treats

Jasper loves, loves, Cadet rabbit filets- when he is on a hunger strike I throw him a filet. We are trying not to get Cash hooked on those.

havn't found a bisquit type treat that Jasper will eat-- Cash will eat anything


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Missy for that cholesterol info, I wasn't quite sure. But then again, it has been a while since I reviewed the entire puppy package my breeder sent me. I will have to look it over and see how his stools are for this week, and go from there. I will show my vet the info too, I think then maybe he can see where I am coming from.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dschles said:


> At what age do most people start giving their puppies treats? I haven't given our almost 3-month old puppy any treats yet (we do give him lots of praise though). I am wondering if most treats would be hard for him to chew (we soften his kibble with water because that is what his breeder recommended, but maybe that isn't necessary?).
> 
> We are feeding our puppy Purina Pro Plan Puppy Food because that was what the breeder was feeding him. At the breeder's request and based on research on the Havanese, we also give him 1/2 egg yolk/day. Is anyone else doing that?


I also started using treats around 3 mths. of age. I was treating him when he'd pee outdoors, although not always. Once I started teaching him 'come', I used treats as well.... actually, I often just used bits of the kibble he was eating at mealtime, but I did also use dried liver, but not too much at once. It's quite rich.

I buy the rolls from "Nature's Balance" I think it is... they look like sausage wrapped in plastic. I slice off a pc., then cut it in small bits and use that. It's soft, so gets eaten quickly = which is great when you're training. You don't want the pup to have to stop and chew for a few mins. every time! lol Ricky LOVES this stuff and it's good for him.

I have never fed egg to Ricky, but I think I will start doing that. He's 7 mths. now so I'm sure it will be o.k. And yes, I was also wetting down his kibble until a couple of weeks ago. Hubby and the kids wouldn't bother when they fed him, so I stopped too. I noticed he wouldn't eat it right away, letting it sit there for a long while. I started wetting it again and he gobbles it up as soon as it's down! lol Little bugger.....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My trainers recommend cutting way back on their food at meal time when they are in training, then they are very hungry & more willing to cooperate. It seems to work for me. 
I know this is kinda gross but if you have a finiky eater, and you do give wet food at meals, I cook my dogs wet food and make it into treats. I put it on a cookie sheet, slice it into small pieces & bake it. The treats need to be kept in the frig but they love them!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I just want to let everyone know that Max just loves the Flossie chews. He chewed on one last night for well over an hour (probably ate half of it) before we took it away......he was looking for that thing for another half an hour.

Is it alright to give him this to chew once a day? Have any of you had any bad experiences with the Flossie brand of chew?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

First let me say Hi to everyone, my name is Leeann and I am new to this forum. Not sure if anyone has already seen this but it has been posted on a havanese health forum I belong to, Hope it helps.

How to grade your dog's food: Start with a grade of 100:


1) For every listing of "by-product" , subtract 10 points
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (I.e. "ground brown rice",
"brewers rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points
8) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3points
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to beef), subtract 1 point
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point

Extra Credit:


1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points
6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal"
as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point

Score:
94-100+ = A 86-93 = B 78-85 = C 70-77 = D 69 and below = F

Here are some foods that have already been scored.

Dog Food scores:
Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+
Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F
Canidae / Score 112 A+
Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+
Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F
Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B
Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+
Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+
Foundations / Score 106 A+
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B
Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D
Innova Dog / Score 114 A+
Innova Evo / Score 114 A+
Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+
Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B
Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F
ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley / Score 103 A+
Purina Beneful / Score 17 F
Purina Dog / Score 62 F
Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F
Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+
Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+
Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A
Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F
Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Leeann! Welcome aboard! 

I've also seen this 'formula' for figuring out how good your pet's food is. I have it saved. Thank you for including it here! 

Re: Flossies .... Is that the proper name of those chews? I would also like to hear what others say about them as maybe I'd get some. 

I've been giving Ricky veal and beef bones to chew on and he just dies for them! I got a bunch at the grocery store a while back, threw them in a Zip-lock bag and into the freezer they went. I take one out and give it to him frozen. He'll chew on those things forever! It's now been 3 weeks since I've had any, so I'll have to get more this week. Not all grocery stores carry bones like these, so I have to go to this one place. I'm sure I could ask the butchers at any grocery store, but I can't be bothered - maybe cuz I'm a little shy! LOL

Anyway, I think these bones provide some nutrients - there's still some meat on them as well as the marrow - and though I have to make sure he eats them on an old towel or outdoors and not on any rug where it will stain, they are very handy and great for their teeth.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Marjrc,

Do a search on the site for flossies and you can get more information and comments, that is where I first found out about them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have gone thru boxes and bags of treats, and the only thing Kodi and Shelby like are Freeze Dried Beef Liver and Flossies. Also, beef marrow bones I get at the butcher. I put them in the freezer and they just love them. They will not eat any other kind of treat, and I have tried a *lot* of them. They don't even like peanut butter. They like cheese, but only if it comes off the pizza we are eating 

Flossies are good, but can be expensive. The start at $2.50 ea in PetSupplies Plus.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

We currently give Innova California Naturals, Puppy Lamb & Rice- and I LOVE it. 

We have been on a couple of different things, that just didn't work well for us. The Innova EVO was great, and we were starting to notice a big change in her coat already, but she got really gassy with it, and well, no one wanted to hold the doggy anymore. lol


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Leanne thanks for posting that info. My Oreo is on the Adult formula of Chicken Soup, so I am going to see how that measures up. Great to know that info 
The reason for the Adult is because my breeder suggested it. She told me it it too rich for her dogs, so she has fed them the adult formula. For a while I did a mixture of puppy and adult, because my vet suggested I take him off adult food completely, but talking to my breeder I was told to put him on Adult only. I don't want to be in breach of contract, so I am feeding him the formula I was told to give him. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet gave me a list of "good" foods, and some on Leeann's list are on it. However, my dogs don't like any of them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

As we all know Havanese have sensative belly's, The first time I tried to change Riley's food he ate it really good for 2 days then refused it.. So I went back to what I was already feeding him and he still would not eat for almost 1 week.. yup I was so worried we made two trips to the vets office that week.. needless to say I am never trying that again.

Leeann


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*


whitBmom said:



The reason for the Adult is because my breeder suggested it. She told me it it too rich for her dogs, so she has fed them the adult formula. For a while I did a mixture of puppy and adult, because my vet suggested I take him off adult food completely, but talking to my breeder I was told to put him on Adult only. I don't want to be in breach of contract, so I am feeding him the formula I was told to give him. I hope this makes sense.

Click to expand...

*Do you mean that the breeder can tell you what foods to feed or not feed your pup??  You might be in breach of it should you make up your own mind about it? Sounds like a tough contract!

I'm VERY glad I switched foods that I bought from the breeder. It was Pedigree Pediatrician something or other..... FULL of cereals that only seemed to make Ricky famished! After 3 weeks, I said the heck with this. It just didn't feel right to me, so I started feeding him the Innova for pups.

Now I'm going to be changing to adult food. He's 8 mths. old and 15.5 lbs, so I don't think the guy is starving!  I found out our new pup is eating Fromm's so will be looking into that one and see.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Marj, I guess I worded that wrong. It doesn't say to only feed him that food, but she does expect me to carry on the egg supplementation for life. That sounded silly, didn't it? I have this tendency to type what's at the top of my head and then if I REREAD it, I can see how silly it sounds. :shock: 
As for the fromm's it does sound pretty good. I will have to check into it to see if they sell it here in Canada.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone tried a food called Natures Variety? (I think) I believe it's made locally and get's very high scores.
Also, I have a very dear friend and adores my Cooper, and Cooper him. He visits twice a week and always brings the dogs a couple burger patties from a fast food place on the way over. Can anyone think of something healthier that would be easy for him to pick up for the dogs, is the hamburger not too bad for them? 
beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know what you mean about the burgers. My 2 love MickeyD's burgers. I give it to them as a treat, but not very often, maybe once a month.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Beverly, Ohhh Cooper deserves those burgers! Jasper was eating the natures varity raw diet (although I cooked it) for a long time- his favorite was the beef and the rabbit. Now that we have Cash, believe it or not he is eating kibble--- purina pro-plan puppy chicken and rice. He didn't much care for the nature's variety kibble. But I still give him the microwaved raw medalions a couple of times a week --- The new puppy Cash goes absolutely wild for the smell- I pour some of the juice from Jaspers on his Kibble. From what I hear the natures variety is good brand. 

Be careful if you try the raw medalliions though- they may not go back to kibbel


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I gave my dogs Nature's Variety kibble beef and their raw diet, but they prefer Innova and Innova Evo and I like their ingredients better. Plus they are our local Northern California company and I like to support our local guys.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you for the input! I was surprised to find it's made about a mile from me so I thought I would look into it. Maybe my still unemployeed DH could get a job there!
Beverly
PS, I meant Natures Variety not MickeyDs, don't need him bringing that home every night!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just bought Natural Balance yest., sponsored by Dick Van Patten. I think it's a pretty good food and I know Ricky likes it. I had some samples of a few of their flavors beforehand. 

I was told Hav. #2 eats Fromms, but I'm hoping I can gradually switch him on to Ricky's food. I can't find Fromms here, so would have to order it online and I just dont' want to do that.


----------



## havlover (Jan 12, 2007)

Murphy eats California Natural right now. He loves soft treats but will chew on flossies, bully sticks and the original and pupper nutter flavored n-bones. Since I stocked up on the Pearly White n-bones before he came to live with us, he of course won't eat those.  

I've nearly given up on "biscuit" type treats for him. He doesn't care for Charlie Bears or any of the like. We got a sausage type thing at PetSmart to cut up for training treats and he goes crazy for this!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

LeeAnn, did you try to switch gradually? Or just switch over?

Anytime you are going to switch dog foods, you should start by adding 1/4 of the new food, to 3/4 of the old food.. gradually decrease the old food, and increase the new food, until you are at 100% new food.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*antlerz*

Have any of you tried "Antlerz?" yup they are made from deer antlers. Well "the boys" love them- and I love them because unlike beef bones they don't smell no matter how much the chew them.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Gee, what will they think of next? I haven't heard of those! I'll check with our local pet supplies....sounds interesting! vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've heard of owners giving their Havs trachea, ears, lungs that they say is good for them and that the dogs just love! I dunno..... anyway, no place around here where I could find these very easily I'm sure. lol


----------

